# Gildersome rail tunnel - November 2010



## nij4829 (Nov 25, 2010)

Visited with CCM

_The LNWR’s ‘new’ main line into Leeds incorporated a 1 in 70 descent through Gildersome Tunnel - a formidable 2,331-yard structure. When, after its closure, the M62 and M621 were built over it, a section extending from the southern portal was infilled with 30,000 cubic yards of colliery waste for reinforcement. Although this end is now buried, the eerie northern entrance still survives, along with the stone retaining walls of its approach cutting. - borrowed from forgottenrelics_

The first use of my new waders


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 25, 2010)

A couple of extra shots -

The side room














A air shaft - who can resist?!?!


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice pics. Plenty of Iron Oxide and associated chemical colouring in there!!
GDZ


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 25, 2010)

Cheers mate, yeah plenty of oxidation and mess lol


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 26, 2010)

The air shaft photo is great!


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 26, 2010)

Em_Ux said:


> The air shaft photo is great!



Thanks mate, it took about 30 just to get that one with as little noise as possible


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 26, 2010)

That's brilliant NJ, I have seen this on Forgotten Relics, and even the approach cutting looks an explore in itself. A Virtual Bog.


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 27, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> That's brilliant NJ, I have seen this on Forgotten Relics, and even the approach cutting looks an explore in itself. A Virtual Bog.



Cheers mate, it wasnt as bad as the pic on FR but it wasnt really walking boots area lol.

There is another in my local area on FR that I am gonna have a go at.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 2, 2010)

What a strange and eerie place - nice one Nij


----------



## nij4829 (Dec 2, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> What a strange and eerie place - nice one Nij



Cheers mate. I enjoyed it


----------

